# Installing Cyanogenmod to HP TouchPad - Not completing installation



## HP2456 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Custom Settings

Source:: 
Hello Team,

I am having problems installing the latest CyanogenMod 9.0 Alpha 2 onto my TouchPad. I've followed the instructions completely, and re-done them, from both of these sites:

Primary site I got the instructions from -

http://liliputing.com/2011/10/how-to-install-google-android-on-the-hp-touchpad-with-cyanogenmod7.html

Site I downloaded files from -

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/

I have downloaded the following files:

ACMEInstaller2
gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip

I installed nocacom under:
C:\program files\Palm, Inc

In this file I have novacomd folder, terminal folder, ACMEInstaller2 file, and novacom.exe

I installed the following in the Root Directory of my HP TouchPad under folder cmistall:

gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip
moboot_0.3.5.zip
update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha2-fullofbugs.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip

Once I reset the TP, hold the Volume UP key till the USB symbol, connect to my computer, and confirm my computer can see the touchpad (through Device Manager and see "Novacom Bootie"), I run the command to install through Command Prompt (CMD) in C:\Prgram Files\Palm, Inc:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2

The TP screen has the two 'Penguins' on top, it looks to be loading, then it stops and says "no cminstall dir found. nothing to install. Power off whe ready." Any idea on what I'm doing wrong or may be missing? A missing file perhaps? Wrong name for the folder in the root directory of my TP?

Overall, it will sit like this forever if I let it. I allowed it to sit up to 3 hrs while at work and ended up having to hard reset (hold Home + Power Button for a few sec's).

I didn't comb the 180+ pages on the RootzWiki forum from the link above so perhaps someone else has had this same problem as well. ANY help to allow a successful install will be greatly appreciated!

TouchPad Info:
32GB Memory
HP webOS 3.0.5
Model: HSTNH-I29C

Best,

Matt


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

it is cminstall, not cmistall


----------



## HP2456 (Apr 18, 2012)

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!! I AM THE DUMBEST PERSON ALIVE RIGHT NOW!! Thanks Rohan for pointing the one thing I have been missing this whole week! This thread needs to be deleted to save myself from further embarrassment! HAHA - PS. That was exactly it. Incorrect spelling (both here and on my TP!)


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## SimpleXu (Dec 9, 2011)

I once encountered the same problem, I named cminstall folder as cminstaller ...


----------



## rc2776 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rohan / Matt,
I am in the same boat as Matt. I don't have a typo in the "cminstall" folder name but I created it as a subfolder in the download thinking that I will have the option to chose the folder.
Now I am stuck. I am not sure how to retstart the process. The PC detects the device as an "android" device and none of the buttons are having any effect.
I am a techie but for some reason I am feeling pretty helpless at this time.

Please let me know what should be my next steps.
Thank you,
Raj


----------

